# Just bought my first restoration project!



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

Just purchased my first vintage cruiser to work on and I'm super excited! I have a few questions though about what you would prioritize!

Surface rust and getting the headlight to function will be my first piece of business, but what do you think I should do with the seat? It was replaced and I am not a fan of the way it looks. I want to mimic as best I can what the seat would have looked like at the time of production. 

What else would you work on?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice!  Congratulations, you did well.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice; and looks fairly complete with respect to parts and accessories; and in great condition for a 50+ year old bike.
I would likely swap the added Wald basket to another more plain looking grocery getter bicycle.  The red bike would be for just showing off. 

Agree that the funky seats in those days were also not heavy weight, but may have been original to 1960s bikes. 
Also, agree with the *Huffman *make, as indicated in the other thread.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice bike that you picked up!  Hope that you will post some more photos as you work on the project.  As far as the seat, I would think about posting an add in the want add section of the forum to see if someone may be able to help out.


----------



## JLF (Apr 5, 2020)

Good looking project, congratulations!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2020)

If you plan on riding this then I would suggest a seat like this that has more spring that can carry more than a 90# kid. 









						Vintage Schwinn Cruiser Bicycle Black Mesinger Seat Saddle #2  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Mesinger Black Seat Saddle Schwinn Cruiser. Condition is Used in very nice condition. Beautiful cover in good condition with a few scuffs. Great rider seat; very sturdy, should last another 50 years! Underside was cleaned and painted a while back. Shipped with USPS Priority mail.</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## rustNspokes (Apr 5, 2020)

That red/white seat might be correct depending on the year, but I would agree that you probably want something more comfortable for a rider.


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 5, 2020)

rustNspokes said:


> That red/white seat might be correct depending on the year, but I would agree that you probably want something more comfortable for a rider.



It is hard to see in the pics, but it's a newer weird fabric cut that is definitely an attempt to match the colors of the bike but not quite


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> It is hard to see in the pics, but it's a newer weird fabric cut that is definitely an attempt to match the colors of the bike but not quite




I'm not up to speed on this make and model but I'm thinking that seat is original and common these and on the Murray built bikes.


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice score!


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 5, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not up to speed on this make and model but I'm thinking that seat is original and common these and on the Murray built bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1168384



Oh wow! It just looks....out of place for some reason, maybe because it hasn't faded as much as the paint job


----------

